# Soundcards



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

I am putting together my devices needed list for doing sub equlization with an 1124p. I am eventually going to do 2 rooms so I really need to be able to use my laptop. I have noticed that my laptop has a mic input. Could this be suitable? If not I know zip about external soundcards. Do some work better than others? Any suggestions? I have been searching here but have not come up with much. Thanks. 

Tom


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

I found the answer about mic in on the REW forum. No can do is the word. So now I am looking for a soundcard.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Any full-duplex card will work (i.e., has in and out RCA jacks).

Regards,
Wayne


----------

